# S. Serrulatus



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have had this guy for about 3 months now.
I have this specimen by itself in a 30 gallon tank.

When I first got him, he was a little skittish and I quarantined him in a 10 gallon with 3 tetras while his tank was getting ready. He took two of them out right away.

Now he's been in this tank by himself for at least 2 months.
I have fed him all types of frozen food. Krill, Bloodworms, Brine Shrimp, and usual fish flesh like Tilapia, Sole, and whole Silversides.

To this day, he refuses all of it and it will sit in his tank until I remove it or it gets eaten by snails or deteriorates.

Any time I add some live fish to see if he will eat, surely enough, he will.
He is definately going for fins because the last two silver dollars I stuck in there were found the next day, still alive, but missing the rear half of their bodies.

What are my options here?
Is there an alternative I can feed this little bastard other than whole live fish?
Anybody have any tricks they've used to help with this problem?
I had him fast for well over a week before trying frozen and he still refuses it.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

A week isnt't long enough for a fast. My Rhom went almost 6 mths before he ate. Just keep offering him shrimp or Tilapia once a week, leave it in his tank for 5 minutes than remove it. If he doesnt eat it then wait another week and so on and so forth. Dont't worry he wont starve himself.

You could also try to feed him in the evenings when the lights go out. Just make sure you leave the room as he sounds like a shy little guy.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You can also cover all side if the tank so he cant see you except from the water surface, bump the temp up to 82 and do what KSLS said but you should never leave the food in till it deteriorates it will really mess up your water. Just be patient and when you finally see him starting to eat start removing the covered sides one at a time till he gets use to the open tank again. Good Luck TBP


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, a week is just the beginning of a fast.

Just stick with it, don't let him eat live (and remove uneaten food 10 minutes after not being eaten) and he WILL eventually eat.
Once he does, you'll be 'out of the woods' and he'll eat it readily.

It also helps to have your temp in the "higher" range. (Lower to mid eighties).


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ Couldnt have said it any better than whats already been said. It will come around. and Chance of some Pics of the Little guy ?


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah for sure!
Here's a pic I just took of him.

I keep the tank around 80-81 and have let him g oa week and then fed, removed and go another week.
Then I gave in and fed him live again. I fet bad for him, ha ha.

I think I'll try shrimp and tilapia max twice a week til he eats it then.
If he doesn't take it by 4 months, I'll settle on feeding him live stuff.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It probably won't take four months

Nice serrulatus


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Man that P's is bad ass I have one too but smaller and do as these guys have said and youll be cool


----------

